# Are Metal Halides too much for Softies??



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im wanting to put softies in my tank once it's setup. would 2 175W MH bulbs be too much for softies in a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

No, it is generally thought that there is no such thing as too much light, really, even though low light softies can sometimes show signs of doing worse over high light. If you ever see a problem like that, you could just position the coral lower in the tank or somewhat shaded in a cave or something.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no you would be fine for softies 55 gallons are a pretty tall tank.


----------

